# Counselling



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all just wondering what kind of things you get asked at the initial counselling session before treatment starts and what to expect? I'm a bit nervous as I'll be doing all this and going to all appointments on my own. 

Thanks 

T x


----------



## karenstar (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Twinklets

I remember being asked what I intended telling a potential child about it's conception, how I would tell them and at what sort of age would I start to introduce the subject. She went through the legal implications such as the donor not being the legal father and the child's right to apply for identifying information about the donor when they reach 18. She also gave me information about support organisations for myself and also for the potential child, e.g. Donor Conception Network.

Best wishes.
Karen


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Twinklets - please don't worry, the counselling session is very straightforward and is just to help the clinic (and you) be sure that you've thought through the implications of having tx on your own - it usually covers the ethical aspects of using a donor, what you will tell the child etc as Karenstar has said. I don't know any of the single women on this board who have had any problems with the counselling session or been told that they can't proceed - we think this through so carefully that by the time we get to the clinic, we're usually very comfortable with our decision. 

Good luck!

By the way, many women go to clinic appointments on their own, even if they're part of a couple. I went to all my appointments on my own and didn't feel out of place.

Rose xx


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks I'm just a bit nervous about what to expect and going to appointments on my own. I wish I had someone to talk to about it  I definitely know this is the right thing for me I just wish people around me would understand and support me on this. 

T x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Twinklets, 
I may be a bit controversial when I say this, but I think unless you talk to people openly then they won't understand what you are going through.  
I understand from your other posts that you have only told one friend and she did not react well. That is only one person.  I know it is not for everybody to tell people about treatment, but you will need support (not just virtual) from someone.  I told lots of people when I was going through treatment and whilst I wouldn't advocate that, I can say that I only had one negative response and it wasn't even that negative, just lots of questions to try and understand he situation.  My personal opinion is that there is a lot of ignorance around fertility, let alone SMC, and we are the perfect people to educate people about this!

Good luck at your appointment and don't worry about the couselling, Rose is absolutely right.   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Apart from the friend I tried to tell I don't really have any other close friends I'd confide in about something like this so I kind of just have to get on with it on my own. 

T


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Well keep talking on here hun, we'll support you all the way and we all understand     
GIA Too xx


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks I just find it hard at times not being able to vent to a real person so everything builds up inside and I feel like I'm going crazy with the stress of it all! I may try again with my friend and hope its third time lucky but I doubt it because I've dropped subtle hints and she just keeps saying you'll meet someone soon and then you'll have a baby yeah right! She doesn't get it I don't want a boyfriend I want a baby!!! Comments like that are unhelpful and unnecessary! Perhaps some counselling will help but I know that no matter what this is what I want and I am going for it!

T


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

You could always come to one of the meet ups - keeo your eye on the singles boards for the different ones that happen.
Where in the country are you?
GIA Tooxx


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

I stay in Scotland so quite a bit away from everyone else I think! I'll keep a look out for meet ups though and hopefully I'll be able to get to one. 

T


----------

